# nitrite explosion after water change. ASAP help please?



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

I just did a 2/3 water change since it's been over a month of having the tank, and i was doing 25% changes weekly. However I used cycle and aquaplus by Nutrafin and let it sit for a bit and tested the water. The nitrate level is fine, as well as everything else but my nitrite level is in the danger zone! Any help asap would be great, as I am afraid to put my fish back into the aquarium, but I also don't want them out of the tank for too long..


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

It's recommended to keep the fish inside the tank when you are doing water changes. Less stressful for the fish. Your tank sounds like it's still in the midst of a nitrogen cycle. I'd recommend picking up Prime by Seachem and adding the highest dose it says on the bottle, it will help reduce your nitrite level and keep everything under control. If you can't get to a store tonight, do another small water change and add extra Cycle to help cope with the fish bioload. Good luck!


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh and make sure you don't change out any of your filter media for a while, and when you need to clean your sponge only use old aquarium water to squeeze it out in. Same with your ceramic balls. Your carbon can be changed once a month. If your filter uses inserts with everything together, treat them the same you would with a sponge.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

But then should i but the fish back in? Or would that be dangerous? I added a bit more cycle to see if that helps, but I'm really worried about losing fish to nitrite poisoning... my mom told me to take them out into something with the old aquarium water in it so that's what I did but I didn't expect this result.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are doing regular water changes, you don't need to add anything. I don't see the point on adding cycle. And may I ask why you are removing your fish while doing water change? 

Anyway, test your water 30 minutes later. I think if you did not rinse out your media with tap water, it should be fine.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

My mom did it and i trusted her cause she's owned a tank and used to work at a pet store.... i guess next time I'll reconsider letting her do that.... xD


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Chasing fish around with a net and relocating elsewhere is super stressful for them. They'll happily swim away from your siphon and hand while you clean up their poops


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for all your help, you guys!


----------

